# Payscale for a Junior Graphic Designer in Dubai



## ak1234 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I have been shortlisted for an interview with a Dubai based creative agency for a Junior Graphic Designer position.

The agency people have asked my salary expectations.

I wondered if there are some Dubai-based Graphic Designers out there to give me a rough idea about the pay scale for a Junior Graphic Designer (2 years experience) in Dubai.

My skill set : Adobe Creative suite CS - CS5, HTML, CSS
Adobe certified Expert

thanks in advance for all your help =)
Cheers!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

It varies immensely, from Indian and Filipino not earning not much more than 4-5000 AED for churning out loads of badly spelt, poorly laid out leaflets through to heavyweight designers working on blue chip and international brands for 'Western Companies'

Unless someone can get back to you, I'd search this forum about living expenditure and take a look what you need rather than what is offered. Are you going to be coming alone? Do you mind sharing? Do you drive? Do you do any hobbies or want to take up any while here?

From previous threads the general consensus is that a person would need at least 10,000 - 12,000 AED per month but that is obviously not applicable to everyone.


----------

